# Hey Fowlmouth



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Its not a goose band:shock:

]









]









Its been I think 20 years since I shot a banded duck. I think I did a back flip on this one


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there and congrats on the band. I was going go down there today but they had the I 15 shutdown


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!8) I can't seem to shoot a banded anything this year. There's always ebay I guess....:mrgreen:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Cool!8) I can't seem to shoot a banded anything this year. There's always ebay I guess....:mrgreen:


Just to spare your feelings I won't tell you what happened today:shock::mrgreen:


----------



## DevanWaters (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm new to UT huntin and duck huntin in general. What's the band for?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Just to spare your feelings I won't tell you what happened today:shock::mrgreen:


i want my feelings hurt, you can tell me what happened today! goose band?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> i want my feelings hurt, you can tell me what happened today! goose band?


Its possible ;-)


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

DevanWaters said:


> I'm new to UT huntin and duck huntin in general. What's the band for?


They are for tracking birds movements. They band them either on a breeding ground or wintering ground then when one gets shot and reported the biologist can see where they have been or are going.

Me, I love finding out where they came from and then think of where they may have been and what they have see. The mallard was a slight let down as I was hoping for some "exotic" (lol) Canadian or Alaskan bird but turns out he was a good old Utah bird.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Just to spare your feelings I won't tell you what happened today:shock::mrgreen:


I can only imagine. Please do tell.:mrgreen:
I'm pretty sure I shot at least 3 banded greenheads today, but they were consumed by the phrag. The only time this season I have left the dog home because of the freezing temperatures and I lose ducks. Not happy about that.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I can only imagine. Please do tell.:mrgreen:
> I'm pretty sure I shot at least 3 banded greenheads today, but they were consumed by the phrag. The only time this season I have left the dog home because of the freezing temperatures and I lose ducks. Not happy about that.


Dang that sucks man. But I bet that big old boy thanks you for that.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I can only imagine. Please do tell.:mrgreen:
> I'm pretty sure I shot at least 3 banded greenheads today, but they were consumed by the phrag. The only time this season I have left the dog home because of the freezing temperatures and I lose ducks. Not happy about that.


What car do you drive, Fowlmouth? Did you happen to see an Expedition today?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Defiantly a good reason to leave him home. you where I think your were. If so I was there Sunday afternoon and it was slow but a airboat was on the flat and killed a couple geese. We also had 3 late in the day swing right up the middle but with no decoys out they didn't get in range. Man I need to get me some full bodies for the ice. they would have came in I had them locked and cupped for a few minutes.O|*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> What car do you drive, Fowlmouth? Did you happen to see an Expedition today?


A white Expedition? If so, that was a nice looking spread you had out there. Do you haul all that stuff out in your canoe?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Defiantly a good reason to leave him home. you where I think your were. If so I was there Sunday afternoon and it was slow but a airboat was on the flat and killed a couple geese. We also had 3 late in the day swing right up the middle but with no decoys out they didn't get in range. Man I need to get me some full bodies for the ice. they would have came in I had them locked and cupped for a few minutes.O|*


There were a lot of geese flying again. I had full body goose and duck decoys out on the ice, but the only birds that wanted to play were ducks. There were only a couple of airboats out and they stayed far North.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> A white Expedition? If so, that was a nice looking spread you had out there. Do you haul all that stuff out in your canoe?


Yep. That canoe goes in all types of weather. The snow made it hard, I was only able to get 1/3 of my spread out.

I saw you leave, then come back later. Loading up your decoys and heading back out, I knew where you were going. I thought, that guy's tough. No way I'd be dealing with mud and water in those temps.


----------

